# Chart  Hills  Golf  Club In August



## badger57 (Jul 28, 2018)

To celebrate their 25th anniversary at Chart Hills Golf Club

In August a 4 Ball will cost Â£150.

This offer is available all day on Tuesday's & Thursday's

and after 2pm on Friday's, Saturday's & Sunday's

New owners since 2016

Same company as The Buckinghamshire


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2018)

Subject to the date chosen I'd be up for it


----------



## IanM (Jul 28, 2018)

Havenâ€™t played there since not long after it opened 

Would be keen to go back


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 28, 2018)

It ainâ€™t worth Â£37.50 nowadays!!!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			It ainâ€™t worth Â£37.50 nowadays!!!
		
Click to expand...

The new owners have done a huge amount of work since buying it and I played there last year, and whilst not perfect, it was on the way to its original best. As it's about 20 mins from where i live and know several members, I'm sure I'd have found out if there were on going problems there


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			The new owners have done a huge amount of work since buying it and I played there last year, and whilst not perfect, it was on the way to its original best. As it's about 20 mins from where i live and know several members, I'm sure I'd have found out if there were on going problems there
		
Click to expand...

Who said anything about ongoing problems?  Couldnâ€™t imagine it......!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 29, 2018)

played it once and thought very nice. Sounds a bargain


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Who said anything about ongoing problems?  Couldnâ€™t imagine it......!
		
Click to expand...

So why isn't it worth Â£37.50 then ?


----------



## shagster (Jul 29, 2018)

at that price ok
certainly not worth the membership fee though
too reliant on faldo name
at least they are getting rid of some bunkers
too expensive to upkeep


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 29, 2018)

shagster said:



			at that price ok
certainly not worth the membership fee though
too reliant on faldo name
at least they are getting rid of some bunkers
too expensive to upkeep
		
Click to expand...

They havenâ€™t got rid of any bunkers. In fact theyâ€™ve reinstated every original one and re built and relayed them all, restoring it back to Faldo original design after the previous owner let some go to GUR and un maintained. Itâ€™s in great condition right now, superb from tee to green, the new owners have invested so much money it in, the clubhouse too.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 29, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			It ainâ€™t worth Â£37.50 nowadays!!!
		
Click to expand...

Why? Itâ€™s in the best condition itâ€™s been for many years? Played there last month.


----------



## shagster (Aug 18, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			They havenâ€™t got rid of any bunkers. In fact theyâ€™ve reinstated every original one and re built and relayed them all, restoring it back to Faldo original design after the previous owner let some go to GUR and un maintained. Itâ€™s in great condition right now, superb from tee to green, the new owners have invested so much money it in, the clubhouse too.
		
Click to expand...

when i last had a match up there, there were definitely some on the third filled in
i am only going on members gossip, but i understood that 30-40 of the original bunkers had or were going to be filled, but haven't been there for a couple of years
some good holes, but as i said earlier bit overrated for the membership fee


----------



## chrisd (Aug 18, 2018)

shagster said:



			when i last had a match up there, there were definitely some on the third filled in
i am only going on members gossip, but i understood that 30-40 of the original bunkers had or were going to be filled, but haven't been there for a couple of years
some good holes, but as i said earlier bit overrated for the membership fee
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not worth the membership fee imo as it can lay wet in the winter months given that, like most of Kent, it's clay based. However, late spring and summer particularly it a decent course to play, especially if there's a deal to be had.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2018)

I spoke to a member yesterday and he told me that the condition had been going steadily downhill for about 5 years but it now has new owners and they are investing money back into the course. All the bunkers have been renovated and the greens are starting to improve. He said they aren't great but are pretty decent and getting better all the time. 

Sounds to me like it is worth playing if there is a deal to be had  :thup:


----------

